# Anyone have pics for comparison...



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone have pics of a male and a female tinc for comparison that clearly show back and hip structure, like a side and top view. Also a pic of toe pad difference would be nice. Just for clarity that I am looking for the right things when sexing my darts. Thanks!


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Here's a toe pad pic of a new river pair. The male is on the left.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Tikifrog. I didn't realize that some females have such large toepads.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I think this is what you are looking for . . . 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/32295-how-young-can-you-sex-d-tinctorius.html

Here's a very simple diagram I made . . . color coded for male and female . . haha


----------

